# Verständnisfrage



## Overskill (5. Apr 2015)

Habe gerade in einem Buch gelesen, dass die teilweise Definition für eine schwache Beziehung bei der ER-Datenmodellierung eine abhängigkeit der Entitäten untereinander ist. Aber ist das nicht falsch ? In der Definition darüber steht, dass dies ein Merkmal für eine starke Beziehungen ist?

mfg Overskill


----------



## Overskill (5. Apr 2015)

Hmmm alles geklärt der Autor hat nur ein paar Begriffe wirr im Raum herum geworfen und nicht wirklich zwischen starker Beziehung und starker Entität unterschieden...

mfg


----------

